# Windage tray



## rdezsofi (Sep 21, 2010)

Working on rebuilding a 1.6 diesel NA, and I have a new windage tray I was thinking about putting in. I'm having second thoughts, as this is a naturally aspirated engine, which means no 'oil squirters' to the underside of the piston. Also, VW does not build an oil galley into the connecting rods to supply oil up to the piston pins. This leads me to think that the only oil supplied up to the piston pins is from whatever gets splashed up and flung off the crankshaft. Anyone have any thoughts on a windage tray maybe affecting that, resulting in insufficient oil to the piston pins/piston pin bushings/lower cylinder walls???


----------



## mechaniker (Dec 28, 2010)

It is never good to have oil on the crank. The main reason for oil squirter's on rods is to dampen the piston slap. being that most newer cars use aluminium blocks the cold engine has pretty large clearances to allow for the warm up to close them.

The blocks are built the way they are for a reason  And the tray helps prevent slosh from the oil pan from getting to the crank and weighing it down. The oil should never touch the crank. The biggest thing to worry about as far as lubrication systems is that if you open up returns and bearings that the pump will need to move a higher volume for the larger clearances.


----------

